# Monitor doesn't start after installing new GPU ??



## Justice (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok so here are my specs

Intel Core2Duo @E4500 -2.2 GHz
Corsair 450 VX
2GB DDR2
HD 6770 Vapor-x Edition
Asus P5GC-MX 1333
LG Monitor of Rez 1440x900 (VGA)

So heres my problem , i installed a new gpu and i did everything right (i guess ) but my monitor doesn't start. I have to press the restart button and then wait for sometime and then the monitor starts. Why does this happen ?? 

Really clueless here.....


----------



## macho84 (Jul 29, 2011)

Try disabling the internal gpu and set the pci-e for graphics in the bios. 

If the issue with boot time more try updating the firmware the mx series i also had and i updated to latest firmware. it was removed. 

Post if any changes.


----------



## Justice (Jul 29, 2011)

Okay so i removed my graphic card , switched the pc on and changed the settings in the BIOS -( disabled internal gpu and set the graphics to PCI Express / PCI ) and then i saved the settings. It automatically restarts and the internal graphics automatically gets back to enabled 8mb . When basically if i am not wrong , then the monitor should not start with these settings. Then i plug back the gpu in and put the monitor cable into the gfx dvi-output and then still the problem persists.

How did you update your motherboard firmware ?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 30, 2011)

In ur Advance Chipset menu in BIOS change Boot Graphic Adapter priority to PciExpress/PCI

U can use ASUS update to update the firmware


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 31, 2011)

Justice said:


> Okay so i removed my graphic card , switched the pc on and changed the settings in the BIOS -( disabled internal gpu and set the graphics to PCI Express / PCI ) and then i saved the settings. It automatically restarts and the internal graphics automatically gets back to enabled 8mb . When basically if i am not wrong , then the monitor should not start with these settings.



if you save the settings, PC shouldn't restart. if you restart it, then monitor will show no signal error.

but as your PC restarts on its own after saving the setting, maybe you need to turn it off & then plug in your GPU.



Justice said:


> Then i plug back the gpu in and put the monitor cable into the gfx dvi-output and then still the problem persists.



reset your mobo bios & then try again. from my experience after saving setting PC shouldn't restart.


----------



## Justice (Aug 1, 2011)

Will try updating my BIOS firmware. And how to reset the mobo bios ?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2011)

remove the battery from motherboard for a few of minutes. reinsert battery. you may also press the cabinet power button before reinserting battery.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 2, 2011)

Remove both RAM sticks from your motherboard, connect the graphics card and DVI cable and start it up. You should get a beep and (maybe) a display (beep is because no RAM is installed). Now, after this occurs, shut it down, install 1 RAM stick at a time and start the computer up again. This should then be fixed.

I've faced this issue before with some ATI cards on certain motherboards (was able to reproduce the issue with a 3870 and a 5770 on an nForce 570 board and an AMD 790GX board. Both were fixed the same way). The issue actually seems to depend on the vendor's VBIOS (which means some brands work and some don't).

Oddly enough, though I'm almost 100% sure this is actually related to the vendor's VBIOS and not with the design of AMD's cards, I've never heard about such issues occurring with an NVIDIA card. I'm not very sure what's going on here, but it *is* fixable. Once you get a consistent display, update your BIOS (or downgrade it to one that has a changelog mentioning any graphics card).


----------

